# Tinh chất Hoa Thảo ngoài hỗ trợ giảm mụn thì còn giúp da căng bóng, đều màu có đúng ko?!?



## Dương Hoàng

Nhà em 3 đời da khô, đến đời em thì da dầu chính hiệu. Da dầu nên hay bị mụn và lỗ chân lông to tới mức nhìn qua gương đã thấy rõ. Có những lúc cảm thấy stress vì mụn viêm mụn cám. Các sp trong quá trình skincare của em gồm: tẩy trang l’oreal - srm Laroche posay - dùng bột rửa khổ qua 2 lần/ tuần - toner The bodyshop teetree - tinh chất Nhau thai heo Fracora ( đắt mà ko thấy hiệu quả ) - kem dưỡng phục hồi Meishoku - chấm mụn Larochepasay dou+ vs trị sẹo  Hiruscar. Đang được nhỏ bạn mách đổi sang tinh chất Hoa Thảo hàng vn chất lượng cao. Vì ngoài hỗ trợ giảm mụn thì tinh chất Hoa Thảo còn giúp da căng bóng đều màu, mà dùng sau bước toner tới tinh chất là ok rồi. Ko nên dùng quá nhiều sp gây bưng bít da càng mụn thêm. Có thật thế ko ạ?


----------



## Bé Bòn Bon

nghĩ da mụn khổ nhỉ, nhỏ bạn tui da mụn nhìn chán lắm, makeup thì sợ da xấu hơn mà ko make thì ko dám ra ngoài, đến tội luôn vậy


----------



## Mộc San

Thế này nhé, mom cứ chăm sóc da bình thường
ngày nào mụn viêm nổi nhiều thì mom thay tinh chất thường bằng tinh chất Hoa Thảo đó
 tối nay dùng sáng hôm sau thấy mụn đỡ đỏ luôn ạ
thành phần thiên nhiên lành tính nên an toàn lắm, phù hợp cho da mụn da nhạy cảm nhất cũng dùng được luôn ạ. Tinh chất Hoa Thảo ngoài hỗ trợ giảm mụn thì còn giúp da căng bóng đều màu đấy ạ
Mạnh dạn dùng đi ạ


----------



## NgocSunny08

Da em thuộc da mụn và dầu , mụn ở cằm nhiều ạ , từ lúc skincare 1 bộ kit của Nhật thì mụn lên càng nhiều kèm mụn mũ lẫn mụn ẩn , xài được gần 1 tháng thì lên mụn nhiều quá nên ngưng k sài nữa . 
Sau đó có sử dụng srm l'oreal và sr trị mụn ( KST ), và kèm theo tẩy trang Loreal ( xanh nhạt) mà em thấy mọi người review bảo cũng ok nên e cũng đã thử , và sài kcn  vichy . 
Hiện giờ dùng các loại như trên mà e thấy mụn ẩn  nỗi lên nhiều chủ yếu ở cằm ạ . Mọi ngừoi cho e xin ý kiến và cách khắc phục chỗ nào chưa được ạ .


----------



## Nguyễn Hằng

NgocSunny08 nói:


> Da em thuộc da mụn và dầu , mụn ở cằm nhiều ạ , từ lúc skincare 1 bộ kit của Nhật thì mụn lên càng nhiều kèm mụn mũ lẫn mụn ẩn , xài được gần 1 tháng thì lên mụn nhiều quá nên ngưng k sài nữa .
> Sau đó có sử dụng srm l'oreal và sr trị mụn ( KST ), và kèm theo tẩy trang Loreal ( xanh nhạt) mà em thấy mọi người review bảo cũng ok nên e cũng đã thử , và sài kcn  vichy .
> Hiện giờ dùng các loại như trên mà e thấy mụn ẩn  nỗi lên nhiều chủ yếu ở cằm ạ . Mọi ngừoi cho e xin ý kiến và cách khắc phục chỗ nào chưa được ạ .


Theo kinh nghiệm của mình (da mình cũng từng rất nhiều mụn):
- tẩy trang sạch - mình tẩy trang rất kĩ dùng 4-5 miếng bông.
- Dùng dưỡng ẩm - đừg xài nhiều quá nhưng da không ẩm thì đổ dầu càng nhiều và càng lên mụn nên phải dùng dưỡng ẩm nha.
- uống nước ấm
- nổi mụn ở cằm là do tiêu hoá và nội tiết tố. ăn nhiều rau xanh, đồ mát.
- Không uống sữa, ăn phomai, không lấy tay đụng lên mặt.
Mình hết mụn sau 6 tháng. và giờ rất hiếm khi lên lại trừ khi đến tháng. Da giờ cũng sáng khoẻ không sạm.


----------



## Ly Lee

Mộc San nói:


> Thế này nhé, mom cứ chăm sóc da bình thường
> ngày nào mụn viêm nổi nhiều thì mom thay tinh chất thường bằng tinh chất Hoa Thảo đó
> tối nay dùng sáng hôm sau thấy mụn đỡ đỏ luôn ạ
> thành phần thiên nhiên lành tính nên an toàn lắm, phù hợp cho da mụn da nhạy cảm nhất cũng dùng được luôn ạ. Tinh chất Hoa Thảo ngoài hỗ trợ giảm mụn thì còn giúp da căng bóng đều màu đấy ạ
> Mạnh dạn dùng đi ạ


Chị ơi có thể cho em xin hình ảnh tinh chất Hoa thảo đó được không ạ? da em bị mụn viêm đỏ ko quá nhiều nhưng mà dùng bao loại chưa cải thiện
Em muốn tham khảo xem như nào ạ


----------



## Hà Lan

skincare là 1 hành trình ko hồi kết, xấu thì phải phấn đấu cho đẹp, đẹp rồi lại phải ý thức duy trì. Và muốn đi trên con đường dưỡng da vô tận thì hành trang phải có ko chỉ là Tiền mà còn là kiến thức, là tgian bỏ công sức tìm hiểu, là chấp nhận thử nghiệm sản phẩm (vì ko có sp nào là tuyệt đối nhé các b, 10ng dùng hiệu quả nhưng chắc chắn vẫn sẽ có ng ko hợp 
da mụn thì ngoài các sp skin care nhớ nếu tẩy trang dầu thì phải nhũ hóa thật sạch, ko sạch có thể dẫn tới mụn thêm đó nha


----------



## Mộc San

Ly Lee nói:


> Chị ơi có thể cho em xin hình ảnh tinh chất Hoa thảo đó được không ạ? da em bị mụn viêm đỏ ko quá nhiều nhưng mà dùng bao loại chưa cải thiện
> Em muốn tham khảo xem như nào ạ


Đây này mom ơi, nếu mom bị mụn liên tục thì ngày nào cũng dùng 2 lần, sau bước toner, nhưng nếu dùng sáng mà cần ra ngoài thì hơi lem nhem, vì tinh chất Hoa Thảo này texture hơi nâu đen nên nhìn apply lên mặt nhìn sẽ tối tối á. 
Như em thì em dùng buổi tối thôi, những hôm bị mụn nhé. Mom thử đi ạ, em nghĩ sẽ hiệu quả thôi ạ


----------



## Dương Hoàng

Mộc San nói:


> Thế này nhé, mom cứ chăm sóc da bình thường
> ngày nào mụn viêm nổi nhiều thì mom thay tinh chất thường bằng tinh chất Hoa Thảo đó
> tối nay dùng sáng hôm sau thấy mụn đỡ đỏ luôn ạ
> thành phần thiên nhiên lành tính nên an toàn lắm, phù hợp cho da mụn da nhạy cảm nhất cũng dùng được luôn ạ. Tinh chất Hoa Thảo ngoài hỗ trợ giảm mụn thì còn giúp da căng bóng đều màu đấy ạ
> Mạnh dạn dùng đi ạ


Vâng cảm ơn m nhiều lắm ạ. Chắc m dùng tinh chất hoa thảo rồi nên rõ đúng không ạ? 
nếu mua thì nên mua ở đâu đảm bảo ạ? ngoài hiệu thuốc tây có bán ko m?


----------



## Nắng Thủy Tinh

Da này bạn xử lý mụn viêm và bôi detox mụn kết hợp uống nội tiết vì m nghĩ bạn bị rối loạn nội tiết bên trong nhất là vào những thời kỳ kinh nguyệt, sau đó bạn dùng những sản phẩm có thành phần dịu nhẹ dùng cho da dầu như BHA và tiếp tục cấp nhiều nước cho da uống bên trong và bôi bên ngoài bằng sp HA thế hệ 3 nhớ dùng kem dưỡng da kem chống nắng có chất kem dạng lusion là ok nha


----------



## Dương Hoàng

Nắng Thủy Tinh nói:


> Da này bạn xử lý mụn viêm và bôi detox mụn kết hợp uống nội tiết vì m nghĩ bạn bị rối loạn nội tiết bên trong nhất là vào những thời kỳ kinh nguyệt, sau đó bạn dùng những sản phẩm có thành phần dịu nhẹ dùng cho da dầu như BHA và tiếp tục cấp nhiều nước cho da uống bên trong và bôi bên ngoài bằng sp HA thế hệ 3 nhớ dùng kem dưỡng da kem chống nắng có chất kem dạng lusion là ok nha


Dạ em từng uống thuốc nội tiết và lá mát gan rồi đó ạ nhưng cũng ko cải thiện mấy ạ. 
Thế nên em tập trung vào các bước skincare ạ. Đang muốn xin ý kiến mọi người xem tinh chất hoa thảo ngoài hỗ trợ giảm mụn thì còn giúp da căng bóng đều màu không biết có đúng không nữa


----------



## Ruby Do

B nên dùng dầu/ sáp tẩy trang rồi sau đó gel cleanser low pH của cosrx nhé dịu nhẹ an toàn cho da mà vẫn đủ sạch, cần thêm serum Hoa Thảo bôi/ chấm lên mụn, miếng dán mụn thì tùy trường hợp nhé, như bản thân mình thì dùng serum Hoa Thảo là thấy oke rồi, giảm tình trạng mụn viêm ửng đỏ kiểu tối chấm lên mụn thì sáng thấy khá là dịu rồi đó ạ hôm nào dùng serum này thì đó là bước cuối cùng mình ko bôi thêm dưỡng ẩm nữa ạ, còn bt dùng serum khác trong các ngày khác thì m vẫn dùng dưỡng da dạng gel và bha aha tuỳ da cách ngày nhé. Sau khi da đỡ mụn phục hồi thì dùng thêm alpha arbutin vitamin c hoặc glucosamine để mờ thâm sẹo mụn nhé, bản thân serum Hoa Thảo cũng có thành phần giúp da căng bóng đều màu giảm thâm mụn rồi đó ạ. Tùy tình trạng mà thiên biến vạn hóa nha mng


----------



## Hương Smile

Dương Hoàng nói:


> Vâng cảm ơn m nhiều lắm ạ. Chắc m dùng tinh chất hoa thảo rồi nên rõ đúng không ạ?
> nếu mua thì nên mua ở đâu đảm bảo ạ? ngoài hiệu thuốc tây có bán ko m?


Chị call số này đi ạ 0838102000
Bữa rồi em cũng mua chỗ đó, bạn em khó tính lắm mà còn tin dùng tinh dầu Hoa Thảo này đó ạ, sđt kia là của bên hãng đó, gọi nhờ tư vấn và đặt hàng cho nhanh chị ạ


----------

